

Ask HN: A List of the most compelling but wrong old submissions to HN? - the_cat_kittles

I see links to bold, overconfident predictions on here often. I&#x27;m kind of curious to see which articles from years past were really popular, really confident, and turned out to be really wrong.
======
lutusp
> ... and turned out to be really wrong.

I can only say that, if the link is to a psychology article, the chances of it
being either wrong or totally forgotten (or both) in a few years is much
higher than for other fields.

